# How To -- Deep Drop Rig



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

The other day my blog (and post on PFF) was about a recent deep drop trip. I was asked about the rigs we use for that so I made up a little video. You can check it out here: http://www.bluewaterhowto.com/?p=519 While you are at it, make sure you register for a shot at the free custom powder coated and etched Yetii cup! Good luck.


----------



## reel office1 (Aug 23, 2016)

Great information. Now if we can only get a calm weekend here soon I'm itching to wet a line


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Next one is looking good so far


----------



## reel office1 (Aug 23, 2016)

If it stays that way next weekend I think were gonna leave dauphin island headed sw and try for wahoo. I just got my new russellure deep divers in the mail today.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

We are planning something similar


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I went with Yankee Capts last spring on a dd trip. I made several rigs up with crimped lines and glow beads. We ran through them rather quickly (tangles). Then I went to knot tied 2 hook rigs like you'd fish for trigger (except longer and heavier line). I could see no difference in the catch. Also, Capt. Gregg recommended no lights. I tried with and without, no difference in the catch. I also watched my neighbors, same results.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

How deep were you fishing?


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

600-900' Caught lots of fish too. Queen snapper, black bellied rose fish, snowey grouper, gold tile, grey tile, and others. Not my fish, but a 94# warsaw.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Sweet! Suprised the lights made no difference.


----------

